
The ocean is a strange place after dark - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20170818-five-amazing-things-that-happen-in-the-ocean-at-night
======
giarc
Here's another story/fact that should be included.

There's a species of octopi that live in groups. On nights with bright moon,
predators can identify them because they cast a shadow. They have evolved an
organ to intake particular bacteria that use what's called quorum sensing to
detect when there's enough of them around. When the organ is full of these
bacteria, the bacteria glow and therefore stop the shadow of the octopi. It's
a great example of symbiosis, more specifically mutualism of two species. The
octopi get saved and the bacteria get a safe place to live.

~~~
kmonad
The squid symbiosis is mentioned in the article. Oh and btw, it's octopuses or
octopodes (greek not latin, fyi).

~~~
smnrchrds
Merriam-Webster dictionary disagrees:

[https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/octopus](https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/octopus)

~~~
colechristensen
What's popular isn't always correct and dictionaries by definition reflect
usage.

That is unless it doesn't literally kill you that literally now actually means
figuratively too.

~~~
gnaritas
> What's popular isn't always correct and dictionaries by definition reflect
> usage.

What's popular is correct by definition, that's why dictionaries reflect
usage, they don't prescribe it. Language is about communication, not syntax,
people do use "literally" when they mean figuratively and you know it, I know
it, so they are communicating, the word has obtained new meaning. Words are
not static things.

~~~
njarboe
Some cultures put more emphasis on the top down approach than others.
France[1] tends to be more into top down control of its language than the
English.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dictionnaire_de_l%27Acad%C3%A9...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dictionnaire_de_l%27Acad%C3%A9mie_fran%C3%A7aise)

------
eschutte2
If you're interested in this, you might like
[http://www.nautiluslive.org](http://www.nautiluslive.org). It says they're
planning to do another dive tonight.

------
sdfjkl
The ocean is a fantastic place. We've recently crossed the Bay of Biscay under
sail and have seen many pods of dolphins, bio-luminescence in our wake at
night and the stars in a way you can only see far away from any source of
light.

Here's some dolphins for you (daytime though):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lWmOhS83kU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lWmOhS83kU)

~~~
pvaldes
A nice pod of common short-beaked dolphins (Delphinus delphis) :-)

------
SophieHR
Saw a document once about red octopuses called red devils that attack in pack
during night. Definitely not a fun thought to have.

~~~
danesparza
Turns out the 'red devils' you are referring to are squid not octopuses:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humboldt_squid](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humboldt_squid)

It's OK -- I didn't know either, until right now. Thanks for the tip!

~~~
SophieHR
Thank you too, i will correct myself for the future XD

------
sandworm101
Most all waves glow at night. But to see it with the naked eye you need proper
darkness. Ocean + waves + darkness = bad idea. So i cannot suggest anyone go
looking for this.

~~~
Gustomaximus
There are significantly different levels of bioluminescence. You see some
regularly. Occasionally it's truly glowing. Once I saw it at incredible
levels. I was fortunate to be with friends and a spot we could swim. We were
diving from about 3m above the water and watching our bodies go through the
water leaving these tunnels of glow. If you were the diver and looked back
your skin was glowing. Very cool and I can suggest everyone getting this
experience assuming usual safety is covered.

~~~
owlmirror
Where was that and at what time in the year?

~~~
Gustomaximus
Sydney and not sure time of year. I dont remember it being cold so probably
around summer.

